# Smokey Razor edge and Gotti



## inhalation2 (May 28, 2012)

My blue pit Smokey at 6 1/2 weeks


----------



## inhalation2 (May 28, 2012)

*Smokey*

smokey a little older


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes not a pit, but rather an American Bully. Cute lil thing though.


----------



## Pit75Bull (Jan 15, 2012)

Great great looking pup! looking forward to seeing pictures of gradual growth!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

aww such a cute little bully


----------



## TNPittieMoma (May 15, 2012)

Very cute!
His nails are like needles in the first photo!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

He's a cute little pup.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cute pup but I agree razorsedge and gotti would make your dog an american bully not a pitbull. Thanks for sharing, looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------

